# curtis unigage model 933 and 900R



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, KS is for Key Switch, ran it at 24V, works great! Might use it across 24V of my 144V to give me a good measure. My Pak-Traker does not work. Keeps resetting, and now loop C is on the fritz.
So now to figure out the unigage...


----------

